# Strangest thing done with a tool/materials



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

This should be a good thread. Your tale or someone elses.
I cut up a pizza on my table saw.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

I use wood shims as silverware when I forget to pack it.


----------



## constrkings (Feb 20, 2008)

don't know if this is the strangest thing I've ever done but the most recent -- used a sawzall to cut open a coconut for my son. 
and not quite the same but my wife will use the first screw she finds no matter what she needs it for. tapcons in drywall, drywall screws in wood, exterior inside, interior outside. and she knows the difference -- just likes to grab the first one she finds.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I hung a sheet of wallcovering once using a credit card, and trimmed it with a sharpened screwdriver. Not by choice I might add.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I cut sections off of rolls of frozen hamburger with my sawzall, of course it is not in random orbit mode, metal blade works best.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

I have used 2 wires run to a 120v outlet to warm hot-dogs.Some carpenter friends turned me on to that.Can't count the objects I've used to pry something in a pinch.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Not really to odd (I think), I use the reciprocating saw to cut the dogs bones and rawhides.


.


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

not sure if this is what your looking for but...

I had a helper who cut a guitar out of a sheet of plywood. I looked down to call out some measurements and he was plywood guitar-in', kicking his legs up and everything. it was pretty funny.:thumbup:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

curapa said:


> not sure if this is what your looking for but...
> 
> I had a helper who cut a guitar out of a sheet of plywood. I looked down to call out some measurements and he was plywood guitar-in', kicking his legs up and everything. it was pretty funny.:thumbup:


That would be funny... well unless of coarse I needed that sheet of plywood:laughing: I prefer the tape measure guitar myself!:laughing:


Hmm about the weirdest thing I have done is used peices of wood or shims for utensils. I did have a craving for smores one day, I made them in front of my keroseen heater, they weren't to bad either!


Dave


----------



## Bkessler (Oct 8, 2005)

Dewalt highspeed drill with a wooden spoon in it when my wife needed a mixer in a pinch. Worked like a charm.


----------



## rservices (Aug 3, 2005)

Carving pumpkins with my power tools, every year I drive my kids nuts. I use to use just my zip, but last year I went all out with my sawzall, and drill.


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

Sawzall for de-horning fall's trophies, actually saw a guy with a milled piece of oak for a piston in a VW bug, around here log home contractors get big milwalkee grinders and put a chuck on them for drilling big holes/breaking wrists.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

Here is another that works really well. During the summer, just before lunch break, I would beat a dish shape into a chunk of valley tin to make a rigged solar cooker for my sammich. Set it in the sun and your sammich will be nice and hot in no time. I have ruebens and burritos all the time.


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

I keep tin foil in the truck. I wrap up my lunch, cram it in the engine, and head to work. Unwrap and enjoy, ignore the salmonella possibilties. 

PS. make sure it is away from anything that moves unless you don't like to chew your food up.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I've used the string from my plumb-bob to cut PVC pipe inside a wall, I have used a porta band saw to cut steaks from frozen deer backstraps, and I regularly mix concrete with a Hole Hawg.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

My Ex got mighty friendly with my concrete vibrator.........:whistling


http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=42947


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

Caught one of my new hires using his concrete pencil to mark time shadows on the concrete in 15 minute intervals before I fired him.


----------



## nap (Jan 27, 2008)

was at a factory where they have a water jet. Used to cut metal.
I asked what it can cut? The guy says, "it cuts a snickers bar real well. Don't even have to unwrap it"

malco, you might turn her on to:










she won't need the extension cord.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Cut frozen venison sausage into slices with my 10" miter saw.
Damn saw smelled like sausage for a while.:laughing:


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Back in the day, I used a small pair of long nosed vise grips for a roach clip.:laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Great stuff insulation in the rungs of a ladder will stop the whistle when it's on your ladder rack.

Pump jack used as elevators to move heavy stuff to the second floor inside the house.

Pencils work amazing for scrapping stickers off of coil stock.

Pvc for drill bit holders

A little 2"x2" square of eps foam in a corner of to drill case will let you stick bit drivers and such into it for better organization.

Worm saw as a planer.

Screw some shoes to 2 buckets for stilts.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I needed a 9/16" hole to install a peephole in a metal-skin entry door, but only had a 1/2" bit. I drilled the 1/2", then put a triangle file into my drill and widened the hole in a second. The file has a taper that worked perfectly.


----------



## Stilts (Feb 18, 2008)

Metal plywood banding cut into the right shape makes one heck of a good slim jim when you lock your keys in the truck. I got to the point where I just left it in the back of the toyota. When I walked down to get something out of the truck, and forgot the keys up in the jobsite, I could be in the cab in 10 or 15 seconds.


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

Flatbar as Cold Chisel to get masonry nails out of concrete. 7/16 OSB sheathing as interior wall paneling. Framed and sided a hay lean-to with cedar fence posts.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

In a pinch, doing a EPDM roof, had to reinstall the tube strut supports that held this large exhaust duct. Grabbed my ****ty scissor jack out of my truck and went to town. Worked great.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

MarkJames said:


> I needed a 9/16" hole to install a peephole in a metal-skin entry door, but only had a 1/2" bit. I drilled the 1/2", then put a triangle file into my drill and widened the hole in a second. The file has a taper that worked perfectly.


That's awesome.

First time I encountered the 9/16 peephole I was livid. There was a hardware store across the street but it was a 5th floor walkup that I was working in.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Storm door pneumatic closer tore out a part of our entry jamb. With good gluing surfaces, I compressed it until dry with scissor jack.

Sitting in a beach chair with my TS4000 to lighting sparklers on the 4th of July. The kids love it. Neighbors & bystanders...not so much.


----------



## SAcarpenter (Oct 10, 2008)

Propping soup cans near the exhaust of the compressor to heat them up. Just make sure to pop the top so it doesn't explode. We also use our garbage can by the exhaust in winter to heat up just about any thing- glue, hoses, nailers, gloves works like a charm


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

SAcarpenter said:


> Propping soup cans near the exhaust of the compressor to heat them up. Just make sure to pop the top so it doesn't explode. We also use our garbage can by the exhaust in winter to heat up just about any thing- glue, hoses, nailers, gloves works like a charm


How big is your compressor?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

CanningCustom said:


> Bungee'd a hitachi stapler to a 2x3 to staple off wall sheathing over hanging from second floor


We have used the empty tyvek paper tube to make an extension for a hammer tacker on more than one occasion.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

SAcarpenter said:
 

> Propping soup cans near the exhaust of the compressor to heat them up. Just make sure to pop the top so it doesn't explode. We also use our garbage can by the exhaust in winter to heat up just about any thing- glue, hoses, nailers, gloves works like a charm


I used to do the same on the exhaust headers on my truck when camping or fishing. Punch a hole and nestle the can in there!


----------



## RCCIdaho (Jun 3, 2011)

Does this qualify?


----------



## SAcarpenter (Oct 10, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> How big is your compressor?


It's a rol-air dual wheel. Not sure what model but its a beast


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

RCCIdaho said:


> Does this qualify?
> 
> View attachment 102822


Thats just dangerous, You need a bigger table and some sort of fence.


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

It qualifies for a visit from OSHA.


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

Has anyone said lighting empty tubes of subfloor glue to start a fire? Did it a few times to burn our scrap pile on a new build one time in a town that had pretty lax open fire laws.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

steex said:


> It qualifies for a visit from OSHA.


Not if the owner (of the company, not necessarily the saw) is the only one using it.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Not really so strange but this thing has been working great for tweaking some twisted studs I've been framing with..


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Metal lumber wraps nailed to bottom plate and floor to keep from sliding off and keeps right on chalk line. 

Not my idea.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Brian Peters said:


> Not really so strange but this thing has been working great for tweaking some twisted studs I've been framing with..
> 
> View attachment 103464


Knipex?

Those things look sweet.


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

Not that I've seen or done this but foam pipe insulation around the rim of a 5 gallon bucket makes a quick jobsite toilet. I've used my Milwaukee heat gun to toast a bagel before.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Easy Gibson said:


> Knipex?
> 
> Those things look sweet.


Yes...they are sweet. Our Lowe's store sold them for a while not sure why they quit .


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

Brian Peters said:


> Yes...they are sweet. Our Lowe's store sold them for a while not sure why they quit .


Knipex-The Festool of pliers


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

BBuild said:


> Not that I've seen or done this but foam pipe insulation around the rim of a 5 gallon bucket makes a quick jobsite toilet.




That's also why I save my plastic bags, they make a nice liner. Looks like I'm gonna have to pick up some insulation too:laughing:


Dave


----------



## darthdude (Dec 30, 2012)

BBuild said:


> Not that I've seen or done this but foam pipe insulation around the rim of a 5 gallon bucket makes a quick jobsite toilet. I've used my Milwaukee heat gun to toast a bagel before.


Is it really that much of a pita to rent a porta potty for some people?:blink: We put one on every job, it ain't that glamorous, but it beats sponging your trade workers pee up off clients floors, or pooping in 5gal buckets.:laughing:


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Brian Peters said:


> Yes...they are sweet. Our Lowe's store sold them for a while not sure why they quit .


Yeah now they sell made in China crap


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Brian Peters said:


> Yes...they are sweet. Our Lowe's store sold them for a while not sure why they quit .


To start selling crap from southwire handtools.


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

darthdude said:


> Is it really that much of a pita to rent a porta potty for some people?:blink: We put one on every job, it ain't that glamorous, but it beats sponging your trade workers pee up off clients floors, or pooping in 5gal buckets.:laughing:


Not all jobs are long/big enough to warrent a porta potty. I work on a roofing crew that is on a new site every day or two. To make it worthwhile to have a porta potty on site, we'd have to truck it around with us.


----------



## darthdude (Dec 30, 2012)

Dustincoc said:


> Not all jobs are long/big enough to warrent a porta potty. I work on a roofing crew that is on a new site every day or two. To make it worthwhile to have a porta potty on site, we'd have to truck it around with us.


Either way, I'd drive someplace to take a dump before leaving a bucket of poo lying around and having to empty it someplace later, or god forbid a homeowner stumble upon it....... For just a day or two project, I'd possibly ask permission to use the bathroom in the home, but make darn sure to keep it clean. Any even mildly lengthy remodel or new construction ought to have a porta potty though, period.


----------

